# New photos posted



## roc1864 (Apr 5, 2007)

I just posted 4 photos taken by my father. 2 in b/w bombers, 1 in b/w fighters ant 1 in 'other", if anyone is interested. I have some more he took on Iwo Jima, but no more of aircraft. I thought it would be nice ( I hope) to share these and that they will be enjoyed by others.
Thanks to the hosts for making this nice website.


----------

